# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My DYI Hood



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I guess some people could not see them. And I accidently erased the whole post. So here it is again. This time with the links for the pictures. Please tell me that this time it works. Thanks.

Hood 1

Hood 2

hood 3

Hood 4

hood 5

hood 6

hood 7

hood 8

I guess that only the people who have MSN can veiw the pictures when I post them to the thread. Hopefully this will work.

The total cost of the hood:

25' of 12" syprice (sp?) wood $93.00
Screws and scrap wood for braces $ 5.00
Lights 4 96watt AHsupply $300.00
Lights 2 13watt AHsupply $ 50.00
Fans 6 92mm Silencer $ 57.00
Adapter 3-12volt Radioshack $ 15.00
Wires, wire nuts, tape, connector $ 6.00
Stain
Miniwax Golden Oak 
Miniwax Polytheruine (sp) 
Miniwax Wax
Total $560.00

Total time about 15 hours, or one week.

Mike K.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

I guess some people could not see them. And I accidently erased the whole post. So here it is again. This time with the links for the pictures. Please tell me that this time it works. Thanks.

Hood 1

Hood 2

hood 3

Hood 4

hood 5

hood 6

hood 7

hood 8

I guess that only the people who have MSN can veiw the pictures when I post them to the thread. Hopefully this will work.

The total cost of the hood:

25' of 12" syprice (sp?) wood $93.00
Screws and scrap wood for braces $ 5.00
Lights 4 96watt AHsupply $300.00
Lights 2 13watt AHsupply $ 50.00
Fans 6 92mm Silencer $ 57.00
Adapter 3-12volt Radioshack $ 15.00
Wires, wire nuts, tape, connector $ 6.00
Stain
Miniwax Golden Oak 
Miniwax Polytheruine (sp) 
Miniwax Wax
Total $560.00

Total time about 15 hours, or one week.

Mike K.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Mike,
You're teasing me !!!! 
Three topics later I see haven't gotten to see what sounds like a great hood.
I'll post your pics if you want. Jut email them to me. I can put them up this afternoon.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

Okay, I am going to try this again. I now have a shutterfly account so this should work.

Hood1 









Hood 2









Hood 3
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b3d822b3127cce88a729cd079c0000001610

Hood 4









Hood 5









Hood 6









Hood 7









Hood 8









Hopefully this works. Please tell me if you can see the pictures or not. Thanks.

Mike K.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Pictures are working and the hood looks really good.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Love the hood! It turned out nice.

I have some questions as I'm starting to design a new hood for my next aquarium.

What are the dimensions of the tank?
Is maintenance easy even though you have to go through the top of the canopy?

I might have to do a similar lighting setup (5' tank). Does the setup of the lights (staggered) cause the center of the tank to be brighter or is the lighting evenly distributed?

Would you do anything in regards to the lighting differently?

PS: Got my silencers two days ago. WOW, they are quiet









http://www.geocities.com/kfh227- go there and see my future fish section to see what I have planned for my next 100+ gallon tank.

*I am probably going to start work on my stand for the 100 gallon tank in about 2 weeks(May 22). Pics coming soon







*


----------



## Harvey (Apr 23, 2003)

rather impressive









I cannot get my lights to stay attached to the wood....the whole fixture just keeps falling (hitting the back of the tank luckily and not going on the water)

How're yours attached?


----------



## Carson (Apr 16, 2003)

And if you get tired of planted tanks you can use it to sun tan under.


----------



## Mike K (Mar 27, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> What are the dimensions of the tank?
> Is maintenance easy even though you have to go through the top of the canopy?


First, thanks for the nice complements.

My tank is a 100g 60"X18"X20". My canopy is made of syprice (Like pine but lighter and cheaper and nicer to stain) The canopy is 12" tall, with an inch and a half of over hang to cover the wood frame of the tank. Maintenance is easy if you are tall. I have a step ladder that I use to get into the tank. I can touch the bottom and each corner. I built this canopy b/c I wanted it to be easy to maintain. I just lift the hood, lights and all, and reach in. The hood is attached by a 48" piano hinge. The whole thing lifts up and lays on the back wall. If I want to work on getting the hair algea out, I just prop the hood up a little and reach in using the lights to see in. Not a problem. I can drain and fill tank with ease.



> quote:
> 
> I might have to do a similar lighting setup (5' tank). Does the setup of the lights (staggered) cause the center of the tank to be brighter or is the lighting evenly distributed?


The lighting is evenly distributed. I have 4 96watt lights from AHsupply with their reflectors and two 13 watt AHsupply for the dawn to dusk affect. I can not tell if the lights are brighter in the center b/c the reflectors reflect so well. I have two anbuis nana on the left side of the tank and I think the lights are too bright for them.



> quote:
> 
> Would you do anything in regards to the lighting differently?


I have two 96 watt 6700k and two 96watt 5400K on the tank. No I would not do anything different. If you want closer pictures, just tell what you want to see and I can post them (I got a better digital camera this week)

Harvey,


> quote:
> 
> I cannot get my lights to stay attached to the wood....the whole fixture just keeps falling (hitting the back of the tank luckily and not going on the water)
> 
> How're yours attached?


I have two 12" x 62" pieces of syprice glued together. Then I have four 16" 2x4's attached to the pieces on the underside. This keeps the two pieces together and makes my light hang down about 2"'s. Then I have the reflectors from AHsupply attached to the 2x4's and the lights attach to them. I will take a close up of this and post them. They are pretty tight and do not move when I open the hood.

Kherman,
I was reading a post that you wrote about using plywood. If you want something cheaper, I would use syprice. It stains better then pine, looks like oak, and is alot cheaper then pine, oak, or plywood. But that is just my opinion. If you need help and want more pictures, just ask what you want to see, and I will post them.

Mike K.


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Mike,

Thanks for the reply!
I don't need any more pics as the ones you posted are nice enough to show the syprice wood and finish.

>> I have two 96 watt 6700k and two 96watt 
>> 5400K on the tank. 
I was planning on mixing 5400 K and 6700 K bulbs too. I'm glad to hear you are very satisfied with the results. I'll be going with T-8s. What did you use?

I'll probably be doing a slightly different hood design, but I like how you laid the lights out.


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Not trying to be a smartass but I thought I should point out for anyone who want to look for this type of wood that the correct spelling is "cypress". At least I am 90% sure.









Disclaimer: Any errors in spelling, tact, or fact are transmission errors.


----------

